# Matrix: Warner plant angeblich Reboot mit neuer Besetzung



## Luiso (15. März 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Matrix: Warner plant angeblich Reboot mit neuer Besetzung* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Matrix: Warner plant angeblich Reboot mit neuer Besetzung*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. März 2017)

Oh bitte nicht. 
Gibt mir jemand die blaue Pille? 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chroom (15. März 2017)

Wozu soll das gut sein??
Ja Bitte nicht!!!


----------



## MichaelG (15. März 2017)

Nein. Das kann nur Murks werden.


----------



## Kartodis (15. März 2017)

Anschauen würde ich ihn mir auf jeden Fall. Wieso sollten sie also keinen machen?



Gesendet von meinem Bürorechner, während der Mittagspause


----------



## nevermind85 (15. März 2017)

Kartodis schrieb:


> Anschauen würde ich ihn mir auf jeden Fall. Wieso sollten sie also keinen machen?



Ganz ehrlich? Weil matrix gut ist, so wie er ist (1. Teil). Habe mir die Trilogie erst vor einigen Wochen wieder angesehen und gerade Teil 1 ist nach wie vor genial. Schließe mich daher den Vorrednern an: Das kann eigentlich nur Mist werden. Bei Teil 2 und 3 sieht das vlt. etwas anders aus, aber die sind ja ohnehin eher zwiespältig angenommen worden.


----------



## McDrake (15. März 2017)

Immerhin macht bei dieser Filmreihe der Begriff "Reboot" sehr viel Sinn


Matrix wahr damals auch wegen der Technik so revolutionär.
Das wird heute alles per CGI und ohne echte Schauspieler gemacht.


----------



## Enisra (15. März 2017)

naja
schlechter als Teil 2 und 3 kann es auch nicht werden


----------



## Gemar (15. März 2017)

Also eigentlich hat dieser Film nur zu seiner Zeit mit seinen Schauspielern funktioniert.
Das sie übehaupt ein Reboot in Betracht ziehen ist irgendwie gierig und dumm.

Warum immer der Aufwand eines Reboots? Fällt denen nichts Neues mehr ein?
Wie bei Spiderman, das ist mit das Dämlichste was in der Filmgeschichte je passiert ist.
Anstatt neue interessante Geschichten zu erzählen, machen sie den gleichen Schrott immer und immer wieder. *facepalm*


----------



## Enisra (15. März 2017)

Gemar schrieb:


> Warum immer der Aufwand eines Reboots?



Weil Menschen Dumm sind und zu Faul sich zu informieren
Deswegen kommen Nazis und Verschwörungsidioten auch damit durch bei irgendwas Fakt dazu zuklatschen obwohl es eine offensichtliche Lüge ist


----------



## Kartodis (15. März 2017)

nevermind85 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich? Weil matrix gut ist, so wie er ist (1. Teil). Habe mir die Trilogie erst vor einigen Wochen wieder angesehen und gerade Teil 1 ist nach wie vor genial. Schließe mich daher den Vorrednern an: Das kann eigentlich nur Mist werden. Bei Teil 2 und 3 sieht das vlt. etwas anders aus, aber die sind ja ohnehin eher zwiespältig angenommen worden.



Für mich persönlich, gibt es genau so viele Gründe einen Film zu schauen, der schon mal in guter Qualität vorhanden war und jetzt neu aufgelegt wurde, wie einen komplett neuen Film. Und wenn er dann schlechter ist als das Original, was solls. Ist es mein Geld das für die Produktion verwendet wurde? 
Und jeder, der sich den Film nicht anschauen möchte, muss es ja auch nicht.

Kann die generelle Ablehnung von Reboots nicht verstehen. Ich würde mich übrigens auch auf ein Remake von Zurück in die Zukunft oder Indiana Jones freuen. Mit neuen Schauspielern usw. Auch wenn für mich die Originale Kultstatus haben, spricht nichts dagegen, offen für Neues zu sein. Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass mit einem schlechten Reboot auch das Original schlechter wird. Also was hast du zu verlieren?


----------



## Kartodis (15. März 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> Weil Menschen Dumm sind und zu Faul sich zu informieren
> Deswegen kommen Nazis und Verschwörungsidioten auch damit durch bei irgendwas Fakt dazu zuklatschen obwohl es eine offensichtliche Lüge ist



Na den Zusammenhang musst du mir mal erklären.


----------



## Odin333 (15. März 2017)

Ich finde es lustig wie sich die Leute hier lächerlich machen von wegen Reloaded und Revolution waren ja soooo schlecht... und Reboots sind ja sooo dumm... Kleiner Tipp: Men of Steel, Dredd 3D, Planet der Affen, Star Trek, X-Men oder Nolans Batman sind auch Reboots von zumindest teilweise genialen Vorgängern. Es kann also durchaus funktionieren, wenn die richtigen Leute Hand anlegen.  Ich bin der Meinung, dass ein Reboot nicht nötig ist, weil ich sowohl Teil 2 als auch Teil 3 als überhaupt nicht katastrophal empfinde sondern im Gegenteil als unterhaltsame Fortsetzungen. Wenn es tatsächlich ein Reboot werden sollte, dann bekommt man entweder eine geniale Neuauflage mit tollen neuen Schauspielern, oder es wird eine Katastrophe, dann wird es sowieso schnell wieder aus dem Kurzzeitgedächtnis der Gesellschaft gelöscht, genau wie bei Fantastic Four.  Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass es ein klassisches Reboot wird, gerade weil die Welt von Matrix jede Menge Stoff sowohl für ein Prequel als auch für ein Sequel bereit hält.


----------



## weazz1980 (15. März 2017)

Sie könnten von den Anfängen des Widerstands berichten, über den 1. Auserwählten, der die ersten Menschen aus der Matrix befreit hat oder so. Aber ein sprödes Reboot, indem es wahrscheinlich einfach nur noch mehr Effekte zu sehen gibt, halte ich für eine schlechte Idee.

Es wäre was Anderes wenn Matix jetzt von den Effekten grottenschlecht gemacht gewesen wäre, ist es aber nicht. Hab mir die Trilogie erst diese Woche nochmal angeschaut und das sieht einfach immer noch 1. Sahne aus! Von daher gibt es da eigentlich nichts wirklich zu verbessern...


----------



## Enisra (15. März 2017)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Ich finde es lustig wie sich die Leute hier lächerlich machen von wegen Reloaded und Revolution waren ja soooo schlecht... und Reboots sind ja sooo dumm... Kleiner Tipp: Men of Steel, Dredd 3D, Planet der Affen, Star Trek, X-Men oder Nolans Batman sind auch Reboots von zumindest teilweise genialen Vorgängern. Es kann also durchaus funktionieren, wenn die richtigen Leute Hand anlegen.  Ich bin der Meinung, dass ein Reboot nicht nötig ist, weil ich sowohl Teil 2 als auch Teil 3 als überhaupt nicht katastrophal empfinde sondern im Gegenteil als unterhaltsame Fortsetzungen. Wenn es tatsächlich ein Reboot werden sollte, dann bekommt man entweder eine geniale Neuauflage mit tollen neuen Schauspielern, oder es wird eine Katastrophe, dann wird es sowieso schnell wieder aus dem Kurzzeitgedächtnis der Gesellschaft gelöscht, genau wie bei Fantastic Four.  Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass es ein klassisches Reboot wird, gerade weil die Welt von Matrix jede Menge Stoff sowohl für ein Prequel als auch für ein Sequel bereit hält.



ähm
Falsch ... :x

1. schau dir doch nochmal an was in Matrix 1 so alles drin ist, von der Art wie man Kämpft, über Technik und wie es gefilmt wurde und wie das Erzähltempo ist...
und dann such das mal in den anderen... viel Spaß beim Suchen in der Bud Spencer und Terence Hill Rip-Off
Außerdem gibt es schon ein Prequel und heißt Animatrix ...
2. du nennst da ernsthaft Comicbuchverfilmungen? 
Also abgesehen davon dass viele Man of Steel das Klo runterspülen wollten und X-Men kein Reboot hat sind Dredd und Batman einfach weitere Verfilmungen von der Urspungsgeschichte und Star Trek ist kein Reboot, da muss man kleinlich sein.
Außerdem wenn man schon Dredd nennt und Planet der Affen, dann muss man aber auch die Filme davor nennen und die stehen auf der Beliebtheitsliste ganz weit unten. 

Ich muss ernsthaft fragen wie blind man sein kann nach den Seelenlosen Amiremakes wie Oldboy oder Quarantäne oder sowas wie Total Recall nicht ersteinmal eine negative Grundstimmung haben kann! 
Die guten Remakes sind eine sehr seltene Ausnahme


----------



## Exar-K (15. März 2017)

Es wird also einen Reboot eines Remakes von Ghost in the Shell geben, das auch gerade eine Art Remake erhalten hat?
What a time to be alive.


----------



## doomkeeper (15. März 2017)

Der wohl beste Beweis dass Holywood die Ideen ausgehen.

Gerade die Matrix Reihe ist so ziemlich die letzte Reihe die nen Reboot o.ä. benötigt.
Matrix,  vor allem der erste Teil, kann man sich jedes Jahr anschauen und der Film wird nie alt und man erkennt immer neue Details.

Das kann nur ein Reinfall werden.. oh je


----------



## Odin333 (15. März 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> 1. schau dir doch nochmal an was in Matrix 1 so alles drin ist, von der Art wie man Kämpft, über Technik und wie es gefilmt wurde und wie das Erzähltempo ist...
> und dann such das mal in den anderen... viel Spaß beim Suchen in der Bud Spencer und Terence Hill Rip-Off


Aha, es sind also schlechte Fortsetzungen, weil es anders gefilmt wurde, mehr CGI enthalten war und weil... deshalb.



Enisra schrieb:


> Außerdem gibt es schon ein Prequel und heißt Animatrix...


Und weil jeder etwas mit diesem Comic-Mist etwas anfangen kann, darf es nichts real gefilmtes sein. Sag das mal den ganzen Leuten die die Marvel und DC-Verfilmungen im Kino bezahlen.
Davon abgesehen, dass Animatirix auch nur einen winzigen Teil der möglichen Prequel-Geschichte abdeckt...




Enisra schrieb:


> Also abgesehen davon dass viele Man of Steel das Klo runterspülen wollten


Ja... ganz viele... Ich gehe hier selbstverständlich nach der allgemeinen Meinung und nicht nach der von ein paar Einzelkämpfern die sowieso alles besser gemacht hätten...



Enisra schrieb:


> Star Trek ist kein Reboot, da muss man kleinlich sein.


Neue Schauspieler, neue Schiffe, CGI, eine alternative Zeitlinie... Ja, sehr kleinlich muss man da sein...



Enisra schrieb:


> Außerdem wenn man schon Dredd nennt und Planet der Affen, dann muss man aber auch die Filme davor nennen und die stehen auf der Beliebtheitsliste ganz weit unten.


Laut dir ist Matrix 2 und 3 doch auch auf der Beliebtheitsliste ganz weit unten und ich behaupte mal ganz gelassen, dass das Planet der Affen-Franchise deutlich mehr Fans hat, als das von Matrix.



Enisra schrieb:


> Die guten Remakes sind eine sehr seltene Ausnahme


Wirst du gezwungen sie zu sehen?
Das dachte ich mir...


----------



## LOX-TT (15. März 2017)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> dass das Planet der Affen-Franchise deutlich mehr Fans hat, als das von Matrix.



mit dem Film davor ist ja nicht der Klassiker gemeint sondern das 1. Remake (mit Walberg). Das kommt weder an die alten Filme ran, noch an die Ceasar Filme mit Andy Serkis


----------



## Mjthenut (15. März 2017)

Stimmt, Hollywood mangelt es an Idee. Ist aber auch verständlich, nach 100 Jahren Kino und, keine Ahnung, 1 Millionen Filmen. 

Es ist ein wenig so, als würde man Terminator 2 remaken wollen - denn für mich ist Matrix Eins in einer Kategorie, die Unantastbar ist. Avatar, Terminator 1+2, Apokalypse Now, Forrest Gump gehören noch in diese Kategorie (Kulturkult/MustSee/geistige Erweiterung). 

Wir schwer, aber die Hoffnung geht zuletzt. Wenn Werner das Hinbekommen sollte wäre es ja ein Hammerfilm - über jeden Zweifel erhaben. 

Ich freu mich schon.... (auf Prometheus 2 (auf dem Planeten der Konstrukteure), EndersGame2 und Rush2)


----------



## Enisra (15. März 2017)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Wirst du gezwungen sie zu sehen?
> Das dachte ich mir...



Okay
du hast nichts, aber auch garnichts verstanden oder besser verstehen wollen
Alleine der Letzte Satz spricht eher für letzteres



Mjthenut schrieb:


> Stimmt, Hollywood mangelt es an Idee.



woher kommt eigentlich immer der Blödsinn? Ist das nur so ein Spruch oder glauben das wirklich Leute?
Ja ne klar, die Drehbücher sind auch immer alle so Originel und neu und nur für einen Film geschrieben, sowas wie Romane, Kurzgeschichten oder Spiele gibt es nicht aus denen man den Stoff für einen Film machen kann...
Nein, sagt es einfach nicht mehr sondern denkt eher nach ob dieser Satz Sinn macht oder nicht sogar Falsch ist


----------



## DerBloP (15. März 2017)

Also ich bin eigtl auch gegen einen Reboot der drei Teile, da es mMn kein bedarf gibt. Und auch Junge Menschen können sich diese Teile angucken, ohne dass es Altbacken wirkt. Bei anderen Filmen ist es ja nicht ganz so, wie schon zB Judge Dredd oder Batman genannt wurde. Wie gesagt meist zielt es halt aufs Junge Publikum ab, dass nochmals Geld in Kassen spühlt, wo Hollywood bei einer "Neuen" Marke erstmal viel Geld in die Hand nehmen müßten, um sie aufzubauen.
Aber zurück zur Matrix, ich finde der Film war damals halt so genial, da die Idee für den Mainstream Zuschauer irgendwie Neu und sehr gut umgesetzt war. Ausser man war schon immer Anime Fan, dem kam es halt bekannt vor. Und ja auch noch andere alte Filme hatten zum Teil die selbe Grundidee, aber in den 90ern war halt der Massive Aufbruch in die Technologisierte Welt, und Matrix passte dort einfach rein wie Faust aufs Auge.

Und ja, wenn dann sollten sie mMn die kurzfilme von "Animatrix" welche ich ziemlich Geil fand, sogar besser als die Realfilme 2 und 3 verfilmen.
Daraus dann einen zusammenhängenden Film oder auch drei Teile mit jeweils einigen Epochen, fände ich wiederum Genial!


----------



## doomkeeper (15. März 2017)

Ich hätte z.B. gerne die Animatrix Serie in einem echten Film gesehen.. 
In diesen Kurzfilmen bekommt man so viel interessantes zu sehen  

DAS wäre mal eine super Idee aus der Matrix Marke etwas zu machen.

Macht doch bitte mal die Folge  "Kids Story" oder "World Record" das war einfach nur gigantisch gut mit dem  Sprinter!


> Der Sprinter_Dan hat einen Weltrekord aufgestellt, der aber nicht anerkannt wurde. Um seine Unschuld zu beweisen, tritt er gegen Anraten seines Trainers erneut an. Bei dem Sprint wird er ungewöhnlich schnell, weshalb Agenten die Zeit anhalten und versuchen ihn einzuholen. Während die übrigen Sprinter weiter in ihrer Bewegung erstarrt sind, läuft Dan mit großer körperlicher Anstrengung und Willenskraft weiter. In dieser Anstrengung löst er sich aus der Befestigung in seiner Energiezelle der realen Welt und nimmt diese wahr. Er wird aber schnell wieder fixiert und die Zeit in der Matrix läuft weiter. Mit dem Überqueren der Ziellinie stellt er zwar einen neuen Weltrekord auf, stürzt aber zu Boden, wo er liegenbleibt. Es wurde dafür gesorgt, dass er nie wieder rennen oder gehen können wird. Auch seine Erinnerung wurde gelöscht. Dan schafft es allerdings aufzustehen und ein paar Schritte zu gehen, bevor er wieder zu Boden sackt._


Aber einfach jetzt die normale Matrix Serie irgendwie umzukrempeln? meh.. Keanu Reeves und die restliche Crew ist leider die perfekte Mischung gewesen.


----------



## MichaelG (15. März 2017)

Animatrix ist alles. Aber kein Reboot. Es sind lose Einzelepisoden von denen einige Prequels sind. Eine Folge spielt zwischen Matrix 2 und 3. Trotzdem finde ich Animatrix gut. Auch wenn ich mir ein Prequel in Realverfilmung wünschte. Das müßte dann aber deutlich vor Morpheus und Neo spielen.


----------



## doomkeeper (15. März 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Animatrix ist alles. Aber kein Reboot. Es sind lose Einzelepisoden von denen einige Prequels sind. Eine Folge spielt zwischen Matrix 2 und 3. Trotzdem finde ich Animatrix gut. Auch wenn ich mir ein Prequel in Realverfilmung wünschte. Das müßte dann aber deutlich vor Morpheus und Neo spielen.



Animatrix  zeigt vor allem wie viel mehr in diesem Universum  steckt und dass andere Leute auch unerklärliche Dinge erlebt haben und das finde ich so interessant.
Prequel wäre schon was feines wenn man bedenkt dass die Matrix Filme die bereits 6.te Version der Matrix gezeigt haben oder so.

Da gibt es sehr viel Spielraum für Content wie die Vorgeschichte so war.


----------



## MichaelG (15. März 2017)

Eben. Aber bitte keinen Neo und Morpheus 2.0 mit neuen Darstellern. Wenn müßte man wirklich einen Zeitsprung in die Vergangenheit machen und sich von den bestehenden Charakteren lösen.


----------



## doomkeeper (15. März 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Eben. Aber bitte keinen Neo und Morpheus 2.0 mit neuen Darstellern. Wenn müßte man wirklich einen Zeitsprung in die Vergangenheit machen und sich von den bestehenden Charakteren lösen.



Und  genau da denke ich wird der Fail sein. Klingt nach einer Art "wir machen eine andere Version der Matrix" und davon halte ich gar nix.
Könnte vielleicht ein Film sein wo die CGI Effekte übelst modern sind aber vor allem Matrix 1 ist von der Thematik bis zur Technik selbst heute mMn. unerreicht. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen wie man ein besseres Gesamtpaket abliefern kann wie im ersten Teil.

Geschichte anderer Menschen die ebenfalls von der Matrix zu wissen glauben wäre  wirklich etwas interessantes aber alles andere wird moderner Reboot Müll.


----------



## Evolverx (15. März 2017)

Klingt für mich nach einem neuen Kandidaten für die kategorie Filme die die Welt nicht braucht.
Der ganze Reboot mist ist einfach traurig. Erst kürzlich stolperte ich zufällig über den Reboot von Lethal Weapon in Serienform.... ist denen den gar nichts mehr Heilig? Nicht das es Matrix etwa wert wäre auch nur in einem Atemzug mit Lethal Weapon genannt zu werden aber es kann doch nicht sein das diesen Filmfuzies nichts neues mehr einfällt.


----------



## MrFob (15. März 2017)

Ich habe nur eine Frage: Werden sie es Matrix: Rebooted nennen?



... vielleicht wird es ja eigentlich ein Sequel und nur die Matrix *im* Film wird rebootet.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. März 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ich habe nur eine Frage: Werden sie es Matrix: Rebooted nennen?
> 
> 
> 
> ... vielleicht wird es ja eigentlich ein Sequel und nur die Matrix *im* Film wird rebootet.


Dann wäre "Matrix - Kaltstart" wohl ein passenderer Titel. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Van83 (15. März 2017)

Also bei dem Matrix Reboot hab ich keine Zweifel mehr. Jetzt kam nämlich heraus, dass der Protagonist "Neo" von Melissa McCarthy verkörpert werden soll.  Damit ist der Deal sicher.


----------



## MichaelG (15. März 2017)

Nee. Bitte nicht....


----------



## Wut-Gamer (16. März 2017)

Da bin ich jetzt irgendwie so gar nicht scharf drauf.


----------



## Buttonsmasher (16. März 2017)

Zitat von MrFob
Ich habe nur eine Frage: Werden sie es Matrix: Rebooted nennen?

... vielleicht wird es ja eigentlich ein Sequel und nur die Matrix im Film wird rebootet. 

Am besten wer doch der Titel ,, Matrix der Neu aufgewärmter scheiß,,  Unter Titel der unter dem Titel steht xD : ,, Wir brauchen Geld für Luxus & Neo neuen Mantel von Prada ,, Denn nur aufgewärmter scheiße garantiert , das jeder etwas von dem Geruch auch abbekommt . 

Genau das denken die sich ( Nur Einfallsloser scheiß hilft gegen Langeweile , so lange man paar Kröten damit macht , hört der Volle Geldbeutel auch auf zu Quarken .

Da mich hier keiner kennt : Ich mache gerne Flach Witze die Schlecht sind denn so müssen sie sein , das ist auch das Special an ihnen ( als eine Gruppierung von Personen  ).


----------



## Worrel (16. März 2017)

_Matrix _rebooten? 

Dazu müßte man _The Matrix_ erstmal in seiner Gänze erfassen und das heißt nicht nur als oberflächliche Metapher für die Abhängigkeit der Menschen von den Maschinen und einer darauf aufbauenden _Terminator-_Variante, sondern in sämtlichen Details, Spiegelungen, Deutungsmöglichkeiten, Mustervariationen, religiösen und philosophischen Themen.

Das beinhaltet ja neben schon offensichtlichen Fragen wie _"Wie oft wacht Neo auf?", "Welche Entscheidungen fällt Neo?"_ oder _"Wer belehrt ihn in einem Gespräch über was?"_ über verschiedene Kamerawinkel, ähnliche Handlungen (teilweise in verschiedenen Realitäten) bis hin zu einzelnen Kopf- und Handbewegungen.

Und damit hätten wir dann ja gerade erstmal an der Oberfläche gekratzt ...


_"Die Matrix ist wie ein Gebäude strukturiert. Sie steht auf einem Fundament, welches auf einer Substruktur errichtet wurde." _
(Keymaker, ETM)​


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. März 2017)

Was ich mir gerade so überlege:
Statt den ganzen Hauptcast auszutauschen und vom Rebootgedanken wegzukommen... Warum wechselt man nicht einfach den Architekten? 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## xNomAnorx (16. März 2017)

Remakes/Reboots können durchaus gut sein. Siehe The Thing und The Fly z.B., zwei Filme bei denen man oft vergisst, dass es ein Original aus den 50ern gibt. 
Im Falle von Matrix sehe ich das eher kritisch, da ich finde, dass der erste Film die zugrunde liegende Thematik und Story praktisch perfekt dargestellt hat. Da ist einfach kein Raum, um was zu verbessern und eine schlechtere Neuauflage bringt ja nichts. Gegen neue Geschichten im Matrix-Universum oder meinetwegen auch Geschichten, die nach der Handlung der Trilogie liegen hätte ich nicht einmal was einzuwenden, sofern sie gut sind. Aber eine wirkliche Neuauflage? Ich sehe da irgendwie keinen Mehrwert. Der letzte Matrix-Film liegt ja auch noch gar nicht mal so lange zurück (2003/2004 glaube ich).


----------

